# You won't believe this...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

One of engineering's finer moments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that your next project, Otaku?

That was so fun to watch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that sure was Gary!!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

You guys know this is computer animation, right ? My son has the DVDs. Its called "Animusic" - see http://www.animusic.com/

.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, I did a little digging and found that Snopes had posted the fact that it's CG. Still looks good, though.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I worked for a time as a custom audio/video installer. We used to run an Animusic DVD on a loop in our demo room - it'd keep the customers enthralled for hours. Cool music, too. Somebody put a lot of work and imagination in them.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

The scary part is I can make that in real life... I have made something like that in real life.. Ok Now I need another hobbie.. *hides*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Still.... very entertaining. Thanks.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love watching stuff like this & so does my family...post more stuff!!
I still think we should have a Creativity File here for inspiration...
There is a huge sculpture in a mall nearby that has all kinds of wheels & cogs with balls that bounce onto xylephone plates..this reminds me of that. Anal retentively cool...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. In reality I think it would be almost impossible to make all those balls go to the right places for a real mechanism, but it's an amazing piece of digital work. I wonder how long it took to create it.


----------

